# Here's a strange question



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I have always wondered this. Does anyone else get spasms and jolts in their arms, shoulder, and legs as a direct result of their IBS. If you get it you will understand what I mean. If you don't just let us know as well. I wanted to know if I was the only one.cheers me dears


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Yeah I guess I do, but I think the cause of mine is sitting in the same position for too long! My legs go all wobbly and weak.Its all a bit odd really!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Maybe that is it but i get a feeling my whole body contracts with my IBS and then releases sometimes.


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

I may think I have the same feeling. Currently having pain all over my joints, and I do notice they become worse during a IBS attack. Used to have intense back pain shooting up to the neck seconds before an attack. Well, seeing a rheumatologist soon, if I happen to get any answers on a possible connection with IBS, will let you all noe soon.Good luck with your conditions, and may god bless you.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

thank you


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi JamieYes I get spasms quite a bit in my legs but didn't really think of it being connected....By the way, you haven't responded to my emails!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Sorry Jo. send me another email if you like my hotmail account was chucking out all sort sof email as spam. Think I have fixed it now.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

consider yourself emailed!!!!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Definetely related...


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I have the same thing...its fibromyalgia or at least that's what my doctor tells me. Its related to the lack of fibre in our diets and it causes joint pain, muscle spasms, feverish, headaches and EXTREEM tiredness...its a pain but I don't get it every day...just when my IBS is bad. Its totally related to IBS. About 60% of people w/ IBS have fibromyalgia...Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Wow. Is that what it is? I was waitress this summer (crappy summer job) and sometimes I would be on my feet for hours. I would get sudden jolts of pain in my lower back and legs. At the end of the night I would be so tired and irritable I could hardly stand it. I wondered if it was related to IBS. Thanks guys!Does anyone know any great solutions to the pain?


----------

